# ملخص الأسئلة والأجوبة عن مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعى - المستوى الأول



## عبود عبده عبود (24 فبراير 2012)

*ملخص الأسئلة والأجوبة عن مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعى - المستوى الأول*​


*ودى اول نقطة لازم الكل يتعلمها متسمحش للى بيحاورك ينقلك مقالات طويلة عريضة ويقعد يدخل المواضيع فى بعض (م 47)*
*(1) ما معنى التفكير الامتحاني وما معنى الدراسة النقدية؟* 
التفكير الإمتحاني أقصد به التفكير النقدي وهو ينتج الدراسات النقدية ، وهو بإختصار عبارة عن السؤال عن كل شيء في إطار المسيحيية والسؤال عن الأصل لكل شيء، والنظرة الشكية ( المفيدة ) في كل معلومة حتى يثبت صحتها ..
بإختصار ، يقول بولس الرسول : Th_5:21 امتحنوا كل شيء. تمسكوا بالحسن. = 60

*(2) ما معني " الليتورجيه " = 77 - 84*
القداس اللى انت بتصلى بيه وممارسات الكنيسة الطقسية اسمها ليتورجية
الليتورجيا اللي هى صلوات الكنيسة كلها ( وقديمة وأصل الكلمة كانت تعني القداس ) ، يعني مثلا زي صلوات البصخة وزي باكر وعشية والآحاد والأعياد ووووو

*(3) ما معنى " الركيكه "* 
يعنى ضعيفة هزيلة
*(4) معنى كلمة "أقنوم" - اقنوم تعني هبيوشاس " حسب ما فهمت "*
اسمها هيبوستاسيس ودى لغتها يونانى 
أقنوم : سريانية وتنطق " قنوما "
هيبوستاسيس ، يونانية

*(5) من هو القديس إيريناوؤس ؟ *
هو تلميذ القديس بوليكاربوس تلميذ يوحنا الحبيب 
*(6) ما هي اللغه التانيه التي تجاهلناها ؟* 
اللغات التانية كلها قبل القرن السادس 
راجع هنا : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84778

*(7) من هو القديس إيريناوؤس ؟* 
القديس إيرينيؤس أسقف ليون 
(أبو التقليد الكنسي | إيريناؤس الليوني) 

*(8) ما الذى يضمن أن التقليد الذى جاء من فم الرسل ( شفاهة ) هو نفسه الذى تم نقله كتابة ؟ - أو لم يُنقل كتابة و (ضاع)*
*هل هذه تؤكد مقولة ( ضياع أنجيل عيسى ) ؟ (!!) *
لا يوجد شيء اسمه انجيل عيسي 
اولا اللى سجلوا تقاليدهم هم الرسل انفسهم وليس اخرين فالكنيسة تسلمت الاثنين سواء التقليد الشفوى او المكتوب من الرسل انفسهم
ثانيا ضياع تقاليد الرسل مستحيل والسبب هو ان هذة التقاليد قد سلمت لكنائس لا يمكن التواطئ بينهم فى اسكندرية وروما وشمال افريقيا وافسس وانطاكية 
فالتقاليد الرسولية ليس قاصرة على فئة معينة او كنيسة محددة الكل تسلم التعليم الرسولى والكل سجل ما تعلمه من الرسل والكل متفق على كل الحقائق 
ثالثا عن ضياع الوثائق نفسها فنسبتها صفر المية ودا هناقشه فى مناقشة نص العهد الجديد من منظور النقد النصى 
رابعا هنا نحن نتحاور على شئ فعلى وواقعى وليس خيالات مريضة " انجيل عيسى " هذا لم يعرفه الكنيسة اطلاقا بل انها لم تعرف اصلا ما هذا " العيسى " فكيف سنفتش فى التاريخ عن ضياع وثيقة لم يثبت اصلا وجودها 
انجيل المسيح هو المسيح نفسه كما تسملنا وتعلمنا من الاباء ان وثائقنا التى لا تدحر هو صليب المسيح وقيامته وخلاصه
التقليد المكتوب ( العهد الجديد ) لم يضع منه شيء ولدينا منه الاف المخطوطات والترجمات والإقتباسات..
التقليد المنقول شفهاة لا يمكن ان يضيع أصلا لانه في كل مسيحي ثابت العقيدة ومستقيم ، ولأنه في كل الكنائس الرسولية في العالم

*(9) هل هذا يعنى أن كلامه ( عيسى بن مريم ) فى المهد والثابت فى القرآن ولم يُذكر فى الأناجيل *
*وهذا سيقودنا حتماً الى أن القرآن صحح لنا أو ذكر لنا الآيات الأخرى التى صنعها يسوع ولم تُكتب ؟! *
تكلم يسوع فى المهد قصة ابوكريفية وردت فى اناجيل الطفولة ومعروفة من القرن الثالث الميلادى
ثانيا حياة يسوع قبل بدء كرازته لم تكن حياة معجزات ولم يدعو احدا ان يروا معجزات له لان كرازته لم تبدء بعد 
ما قاله يوحنا على انه لم يسجل كلشئ قاله ولعمه وفعله يسوع يقصد بيه فى فترة كرازته الفترة التى عاينها الرسل المسيح وعاشوا معه وكتبوا ما عاشوه 
فترة طفوليته وصباه لم تكن فترة كرازية 
فكان بالاولى يذكر لنا القران كيف ان يسوع لم يكن له اب فى ظل التعداد الرومانى الذى سيقودنا حتما لاتهام مريم بالزنا بدل من سرقة نصوص ابوركيفية عرفت فى التراث المسيحى الابوركيفى لعشه للاساطير النصرانية وفشله فى تقديم قصة تاريخية = 87
خطأ ، لاننا بالفعل نمتلك تلك الروايات التي في القرآن ونعرف مصدرها فعلا الى اليوم حتى لو كان لا يوجد قرآن فالروايات هذه ، كرواية الشبية ورواية الكلام في المهد وبعض الروايات الأخرى موجودة في كتب ابوكريفية ، فالتصحيح لا يكون إلا لخطأ ، وطالما لا يوجد خطأ فلا تصحيح = 88

*(10) كيف وصل الينا التقليد يعني ما هي وثائق التقليد هل علي حسب علمي في كتابات الاباء التي معني مخطوطات لها فقط ام توجد اشياء اخري ؟ *
التقليد هو فكر الكنيسة الجامعة وليس اب او اتنين
هو فكر كنيسة اسكندرية وروما وانطاكية وقرطاجنة وافسس عن كل الحقائق الالهية
كل هذة الكنائس تحوى تقاليد الرسل
وعلى رأس تقاليد الرسل الليتورجية التى تعتبر اكثر شئ حافظت عليه الكنيسة فى صلوتها الطقسية والتى كثيرا ما استشهد الاباء باللتيورجية للرد على افكار اريوس فى نظرته الدونية للابن عن الاب
وكان التقليد هو المعيار اللى عليه بيتم القياس 
التقليد وصل إلينا عن طريق طرق عدة ، منها التعليم الكنيسي في كل الكنائس الرسولية في كل العالم منذ القرن الأول وحتى الآن..
ومنها ما وصل لنا في كتب مثل كتب الآباء واقوالهم وسيرة حياتهم والليتورجيات ( ترتيب الصلوات ) ومنها ما هو في المجامع الثابتة *..**= 90*

*ملحوظة : لما تجد رقم = 90 فهذا يمثل رقم المشاركة لأنى لم أعرف كيف أربطها برابط المشاركة الأصلى*

*يُتبع باقى الأسئلة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 فبراير 2012)

*سؤال من رقم 11- الى 20*

*(11) هل هذا الفكر هو رسولى ام لا*
هعطيك مثال عملى
اريوس لما ظهر فى اسكندرية وادعى دونية الابن فى جوهره عن جوهر الابن
قام كل الاباء ولم يقعدوا لان هذا الكلام غريب عن اذهانهم وعن ما تعلموه قبلا ان الكلمة من جنس الاب ورفضوا كل افكار اريوس
ولما انتقلت افكار اريوس الى خارج اسكندرية الى باقى مراكز الكنيسة الكل اجمع ان هذا الكلام لم يتسلمه من الرسل اطلاقا وان كلامه تحدى سافر للعقيدة الارثوكسية المستقيمة 
اجماع الكنائس كلها على رفض فكر هو تاكيد صريح وقوى على ان التقليد الرسولى حفظ فى الكنائس كلها وبيؤدى لنفس النتيجة حينما يقاس عليه اى فكر
*(12) هل معناه ان مثلا الاية التي ذكرت في الكتاب كمثال كل الكتاب هو موحي به من الله هل هذا يعني ان التقليد موحي يعني قدسية التقليد هي نفس قدسية الكتاب المقدس ؟* 
كل الكتاب موحى بيه يعنى كل ما يحويه الكتاب يتفق مع فكر الله 
والمرة الجاية هنتكلم عن مفهوم الوحى
التقليد ، نوعان :
1. تقليد منقول كتابة
2. تقليد منقول شفاهة
فالقداسة للتقليد بلا تفريق بين القسمين لأنهما من مصدر واحد رسولي آبائي ..= 90
*(13) هل الكتاب المقدس وجد فيه التقليد ايضا يعني التسليم الرسولي لان انا لاحظت في المحاضرة التقليل من شان الكتاب في الاهمية ام هما الاثنان في نفس المرتبة الكتاب المقدس و التقليد ؟* 
وضع الاباء الكتاب والتقليد الرسولى فى مرتبة واحدة من حيث التعليم
التقليد الصحيح فقط وليس اى تقليد اخر ظهر فيما بعد واقرته كنيسة معينة
والكتاب والتقليد وجهان لعملة واحدة احدهما سجل فى شكل وثائق مكتوبة والاخر حفظ فى الكنيسة بالتسليم وكلاهما بيؤدوا لطريق واحد هو معرفة المسيح وخلاصه
انت مش هتدخل السما لانك امنت بانجيل يوحنا ولكنك هتتدخل السما لانك امنت بالشخص الذى كتب عنه يوحنا = 89
يا عزيزي حاشا ان اقلل من الكتاب المقدس ، انا أكثرت من الإيضاح للتقليد المنقول شفاهة لانه الأقل شهرة الأن ( وهذا قلته في البداية ) ولأن اغلبية الأعضاء لا يعرفوه ولا يعرفوا اهميته البالغة ، ولأن الكتاب المقدس لا خلاف على قدسيته أصلا ، ولأن الموضوع اليوم كان إحدى نقاطه هو التلقيد ، فيما بعد سترى أننا سنتكلم عن الكتاب دون التقليد لفترة ، فنحن نشرح الكل هذا وذاك ولكن هذا له وقت وهذا له وقت فـــــي ( الـــــشرح ) ، نعم التقليد الرسولي المنقول شفاهة له نفس مرتبة التقليد الرسولي المنقول كتابة ...= 90
*(14) هل اكتفى التقليد بذكر ما حصل في حياة ربنا يسوع المسيح حصراً ام عن شخصيات اخرى عاصرت المسيح؟ فمثلاً ..أنتقال سيدتنا والدة الله مريم تم بالجسد ايضاً ...وهذا الرأي يأتينا من التقليد...فهل جائز ان نحصر التقليد في شخص المسيح ام شخصيات اخرى؟* 
ما يهمنا يا استاذ فادى هو ما وصل لنا عن شخص المسيح المخلص وهو محور ايمانا
اما عن التقاليد الاخرى بخصوص القديسين والرسل والاباء فكل كنيسة ليها تقليدها وهنا سندخل فى صراعات
فمثلا بابياس بيقول ن مرقس لم يرى الرب وان ما كتبه هو ما علم بيه بطرس
والكنيسة المصرية لا تقبل رائ بابياس لان لها تقليد سكندرى بان مرقس" يوحنا " عاين الرب وهو كان صاحب العلية الىل تم فيها الفصح الاخير 
فالتقاليد عن القديسين كل كنيسة بنحترم تقاليدها 
ما يهمنا هو اجماع الكل على ما تسملناه كتعليم رسولى عن شخص المسيح الكلمة الازلى الذى صار جسدا = 112
مجرد فضول - سمعت المعلومة المقتبسة منذ فترة كبيرة ...لكن هل هناك من داع لذكر هذه الايات الثمانية في محور حديثنا وأهميتها؟ ام هذا يعتبر ثانوياً ... 
هو يعتبر ثانويا أخي الحبيب هنا فقط في ظل ان هذا هو المستوى الأول للدورة وغير متخصص في علم برمته ، والشيء الثاني ان هذه معلومة أعرفها منذ فترة طويلة وقرأتها بالفعل ، لكني لا اذكر المرجع الآن ، وسأحاول أن اجدها في القريب العاجل ولكن لكي لا تأخذ وقتي المخصص في الدورة هنا سأحاول البحث فيها على مضض.
*(15) هل اكتفى التقليد بذكر ما حصل في حياة ربنا يسوع المسيح حصراً ام عن شخصيات اخرى عاصرت المسيح؟* 
لا يمكن لأي كائن في العالم أن يدون كل شيء عن شخص واحد حصرا، لان هذا معناه انه كان متابعا له منذ ولادته إلى موته ،،
التقليد نقصد به " التعليم الرسولي بشأن المسيح وكنيسيته من الرسل أو تلاميذهم " ، لكن لا نقصد به كتابة " سير تفصيلية عن حياة كل شخص " ..
*(16) أنتقال سيدتنا والدة الله مريم تم بالجسد ايضاً ...وهذا الرأي يأتينا من التقليد...فهل جائز ان نحصر التقليد في شخص المسيح ام شخصيات اخرى؟* 
كل هذا يعتبر تقليدا ، لكن يجب أن نفرق بين التقليد اللاهوتي اللازم والتقليد الإخباري غير اللازم، فمثلا ،، لو قال أحد الرسل أن المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ( مثلا ) فهذا تقليد لاهوتي لازم، أي انه تقليد يخص إيمان الكنيسة جمعاء وواجب للخلاص، فلا خلاص إلا بهذا الإيمان، ولكن إن قال أحد الرسل مثلا أن القديس يوحنا ذهب إلى أفسس وكتب إنجيله ، أو انه كتب إنجيله في الإسكندرية ؟ أو في بطمس ، أو في اي مكان ، فهذا تقليد إخباري ، اي يشبه التأريخ ، وغير واجب للخلاص ، فلن يهمني " كمؤمن " إن كان كتبه في أفسس أو في بطمس أو في الإسكندرية ، لا يفرق في شيء معي، لهذا انا تكلمت عن التقليد الواجب للخلاص، لأنه هو قانون تفسير الكتاب المقدس ، وما يخالفه ( إن كان تقليد واجب ) يجب ألا يقام له وزنا ، فمثلا في المثال الذي ذكرته حضرتك ، لن يفرق مع اي مسيحي هل العذراء صعدت جسدياً أم لا ، فسواء صعدت ام لا فهى أم الرب يسوع المسيح ووالدة الإله.. = 119
*Mat 4:7)17( **قال له يسوع: «مكتوب أيضا: لا تجرب الرب إلهك».* 
لو سألتكم ، من هو المُجرَّب في الآية الأولى ؟ أعتقد أنكم تتفقون معي في أن المُجرَّب هو الرب يسوع المسيح ، صحيح ؟
لو سألتكم ماذا قال الرب يسوع المسيح ( المجرب ) لإبليس ؟
قال له :مكتوب أيضا: لا تجرب الرب إلهك
فهل كان المجرب " الرب الهه " أم كان " يسوع المسيح " ؟
هنا كتفسير حرفي تام نقول : المسيح لأنه الرب الإله فقد قال للشيطان هذا لأنه هو الرب إلهه المذكور عنه ألا يجربه أحد.. وهذه شهادة لألوهية المسيح من فم الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه وشهادة حرفية
في وهذه الشهادة ترتكز على المطابقة الحرفية بين عبارة " ليجرب من إبليس " وعبارة " لا تجرب الرب إلهك " فلو ساوينا بين العبارتين حرفيا لكان المسيح يقول انه هو الله حرفيا..
كتفسير رمزي نقول :
ان الرب يسوع المسيح هنا يقول له أنه غير مفترض له ( للمسيح ) أن يجرب الله أي أنه لا ينبغي أن نجرب الله ( يا مسيحيين ) .. هذا التفسير مقبول ايضا
كتفسير يجمع بينهما :
نقول ان المعنيان مقصودان، فهو يقول لنا :
1. انه الله حرفياً
2. ألا نجرب الله
التفسير الأول ( الحرفي ) قد يكون غريب على معظمكم إن لم يكن الكل ، وانا لا استخدمه إلا جدليا فقط، فنا يختلف التفسير ولكن التقليد ثابت، فمازال المسيحي يؤمن بأن المسيح هو الله الكلمة الظاهر في الجسد، ومازال المسيحي يؤمن باننا لا نجرب الله / فهل إختلف التقليد أم التفسير ؟
ففي كلا الحالتين انا بتفسيري ( الجدلي ) لم اخالف التقليد لأن المسيح هو الله ، ولكن نظرتي كمفسر يمكن ان تختلف..= 130
*(18) فكرة الدفاع هنا - فى العلم والدورة - هل تحمل معنى إقناع المحاور أم مجرد الدفع ببطلان اتهامه الزائف؟* 
لا نملك إقناعه غصباً ولا نحب هذا وليس من واجبنا هذا، علينا تبيان الحق وإبطال الباطل ، حيث ان الامر معكوس لديه، فالباطل حقا والحق باطلاً ...
*(19)**أنا أسأل لأن نقطة أن أتناسى ما يفكر فيه المسلم ويعتقده ... هى فكرة أقبلها إن كنت أجيب لدفع الإتهام وليس الإقناع* 
بالطبع هذا صحيح وهذا ما نرجوه ، لان كثرة الكلام مع المسلمين وعقلياتهم تسبب الدمور الفكري والثبات البحثي عن نقطة معينة ، فهم لا يتقدمون تقريباً، ولكن هذا لا يعني أنك لا تحاور المسلم بما يعتقده ولكن لا تحاوره في " دينك " بما يعتقده هو في دينك،
فمثلا ، انا عندما اكون في القسم الإسلامي في المنتدى ، اقول ، الرسول محمد ، النبي ، القرآن كتاب الله ...إلخ، فهل انا أؤمن بكل هذا ؟ بالطبع لا، بلا شك ولكن هذا ما يؤمن به المسلم، فلكل مقام مقال .. 
*(20) لذا أريد أن أعرف أى الخطين سنسير عليه فى هذه الدورة .. الدفع بالبطلان أم الوصول للأقناع؟* 
البطلان هو الأساس، اما عن الإقناع، فهو منتهى طريق الحصار، وهذا أسلوبي ، فعندما يكون المحاور معاندا ولا يقبل الحق ولا يفهمه، اضطر لحصاره ، كما نقول بالمصري ، " برخِّم عليه شوية " ..

*يُتبع باقى الأسئلة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 فبراير 2012)

*(21) ألاحظ أن هناك أسئلة كثيرة حول التقليد ربما لم تثار فى المحاضرة ... فهللانحن نستبق الأحداث أم أن هذا هو المطلوب؟* 
هذا هو المطلوب، وانا بالفعل لا مالابد أن تعرفوه، فقد قلت اني لن اتعامل بنظام التعليم العربي، انا اعطيكم مادة خام بها مجموعة من المستجدات عليكم وبعض النقاط الغامضة قليلة ، وعقلية الباحث تتفتح بهذه المادة إذ يجد فيها غموضا لا يتناسب مع عقليته البحثية ، فيسأل، في نهاية الدورة ، سأقوم بجمع كل ما ناقشتوه واصيغه بأسلوبي واقدمه في كتاب كهدية لكم جميعا ، سيكون كتاب كبير ومفيد ، فرجاء، اكثروا النقاش والنقد البناء..
*(22) بمعنى هل نحن نناقش ما جاء بالمحاضرة أم سنناقش التقليد بصورة متكاملة ؟* 
المحاضرة، مسألة التقليد بصورة كاملة هذه من ضمن المستوى الثاني..= 148
*(23)  كنت اتوقع ان ارى تعريف مبسط عن (اللاهوت) , لان هناك من لايعرف معنى اللاهوت , ومن ردودك اخي مولكا تبين ان هناك لاهوت عقيدي او عقائدي ولاهوت روحي وهنا لاهوت دفاعي . فياريت تعطينا تعريف علمي مبسط عن (اللاهوت).* 
لا يصح أني عندما اشرع قسم اللاهوت الدفاعي أن اقوم بتعريف أقسام أخرى، فلم أدرس الكل، عموما ربما اقوم بوضعها هنا لكم أنتم ( وليس في المحاضرة ) وبإختصار علم اللاهوت ككلمة ، اللاهوت يعني كل ما يتعلق بطبيعة الإله ( اقصد الدراسات بالطبع ) ..
ولكن إصطلاحا ، يتم إطلاقها على العلوم المسيحية حيث انها جميعا تتكلم في المسيحيات والتي بدورها هى ارتباط الشخص بالإله ،،
*(24) هل تعتبر التقنيات الحديثة من الاذاعات والقنوات الفضائية والنت هي وسائل تبشير مباشرة .ام يجب ان تكون مباشرة شخصيا كما في التقليد الابائي؟* 
المبدأ العام هو : عدم مخالفة التقليد الرسولي ، لكن مثلا مثلا ، لو انا ظهرت على تليفزيون وصلت أشرح لاهوت المسيح مثلا، وقمت بالتفسير والشرح بما لا يتعارض مع التقليد الآبائي مستندا لهم ، فهذا تعليم صحيح لأنه ضمن الإطار العام للتقليد ( التعليم الرسولي الصحيح ) 
اما عن المباشرة الشخصية فكنت اقصد بها ان الرسل انفسهم هم كانوا يذهبون من هنا لهناك ليبشروا ويقيموا اساقفة وقسوسا وشمامسة في كل مكان ويتفقدون أحوال الرعية من وقت لآخر ، فهو مباشر لأنه من الرسل مباشرة ، فلو أخذ شخص هذا التعليم نفسه وبشر به فهو تعليم صحيح..
*(25) هل كلمة تقليد هي نفس معنى تقاليد التي ذكرها القديس بولس في رسالته لاهل كورنثوس 11\2-3 ؟* 
لو تقصد :
1Co 11:2 فأمدحكم أيها الإخوة على أنكم تذكرونني في كل شيء وتحفظون التعاليم كما سلمتها إليكم. 
فجوابي : نعم ، وقد ذكرت هذا المثال في المحاضرة الاولى..
للأسف الكلمة العربية فقيرة كما قلنا في المقدمة، المقصود الحرفي هو " التعاليم المسلمة " ..
حاولوا الوصول للمعنى الأصلي بعيدا عن ركاكة اللغة العربية..
*(26) ام ان التقاليد هنا تعني العادات والاعراف السائدة في المجتمع ذلك الزمان ؟* 
لا بالطبع ، المقصود هو التقليد المسلم ..
رجاء الإبتعاد عن الكلمات العربية ، ترجمات عربية أخرى :
(ALAB) إني أمدحكم لأنكم تذكرونني في كل أمر وتحافظون على التعاليم كما سلمتها إليكم. 
(GNA) أمدحكم لأنكم تذكروني دوما وتحافظون على التقاليد كما سلمتها إليكم. 
(JAB) أثني عليكم لأنكم تذكروني في كل أمر وتحافظون على السنن كما سلمتها إليكم. 
(ASB) إني أمدحكم لأنكم تذكروني دائما، ولأنكم تحافظون على التعاليم كما سلمتها لكم. 
*(27) وباذن الرب سأقرأ اول 3 اصحاحات سفر التكوين واخر 3 اصحاحات سفر الرؤيا لاهميتها في فهم الدورة .*
ربنا يباركك ، أنت الوحيد - إلى الآن - الذي ذكر هذا الأمر رغم أني أكدت عليه، فكل طلب أرجوه منكم أثناء الدورة هو طلب إلزامي ( بعد إذنكم ) للإستفادة القصوى من الدورة ..= 153
*(28) التقليد الشفاهى - فى العصر الذى نحياه ... صار كل شئ موثقاً سواء فى شكل كتب أو صور أو تسجيلات سمعية وبصرية*
*لذا فالتقليد الشفاهى الذى سلمه الرسل للآباء الرسوليين لم يعد شفاهى ، بل هو مكتوب فى الدسقولية و الليتورجيات والتراث الآبائى* 
1. التقليد مازال شفاهيا، ولكن أي تقليد ؟ التقليد المسلم من " فم الرسل " إلى " الكنائس " إلى " يومنا هذا " فهو مازال شفاهيا ( نسمعه في القداسات التي يحضرها الآلاف ونتعلمه، من عظات وو وو) حتى ولو تم إظهاره في صورة غير الشفاه، فهذا صورة " إضافية " على التقليد المنقول بالشفاة.
2. التقليد اقصد به العقيدة التي سلمها الرسل وحفظها الآباء ودافعوا عنها بإستخدامه..
*(29) ملحوظة - نحن نؤمن أن الكتاب هو موحى به*
*وكلمة موحى .. تحمل ضمنياً معنى العصمة والحفظ* 
إنتظر المقالات القادمة فسون نناقش هذا الأمر ...
*(30) ولكن هل يمكن مساواته بالكتاب المقدس من حيث العصمة والحفظ؟* 
إذن فلم يوضح لك ما هو التقليد ، عزيزي :
1. في البداية سوف نوضح لك هذا الأمر في المرات القادمة 
2. ما هو التقليد المحفوظ ؟ التقليد ليس هو الدسقولية ككتاب، ولا غيرها ككتاب، هذه صورة للتوثيق للتقليد ولكن ليست هى نفسها " التقليد "، التقليد هو الأمور التي سلمها لنا الرسل وحفظها الآباء إلى يومنا هذا بكل صحة،
مثل: لاهوت الرب يسوع المسيح ، الثالوث ، التجسد ، الفداء ، نبوات العهد القديم ، بتولية العذراءة والميلاد العذراوي ، الكتاب المقدس هو القانون المكتوب ، المسيح لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين ، الأقانيم الثلاثة متساوية في الجوهر والأزلية وووو ....إلخ

*يُتبع باقى الأسئلة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 فبراير 2012)

*من 30 - 40*

*(31) فهل ضاع او هل يمكن ان يضيع أي من هذه الأشياء ؟*
اريدك ان تفصل بين مصطلحين ، " التقليد " و " كتب التقليد " ..
التقليد هو محفوظ ولا شك في بقاؤه كاملاً صحيحاً ،
لكن كتب التقليد ؟ حتى إن فقدناها كاملة فالتقليد نفسه المعمول به في الكنيسة على مر العصور في العالم أجمع محفوظ لانه يتسلم من جيل إلى جيل..

*(32) أم أن فكرة العصمة من الخطأ والحفظ من التحريف بناءً على كونه كلام إلهى هو فكر دخيل وغيرصحيح؟* 
هو فكر صحيح، ولكن ما هو الـ " كلام الإلهي "؟ هذا ما سوف نشرحه ، وما معنى " العصمة " ؟ هذا ما سوف نشرحه تماما في المرات القادمة لذلك كان لزاما علينا أن نصحح المفاهيم ..= 162
*(33) ما هو التقليد المحفوظ ؟ التقليد ليس هو الدسقولية ككتاب، ولا غيرها ككتاب، هذه صورة للتوثيق للتقليد ولكن ليست هى نفسها " التقليد "، التقليد هو الأمور التي سلمها لنا الرسل وحفظها الآباء إلى يومنا هذا بكل صحة،*
فكرة مساواة التقليد لنصوص الكتاب المقدس لم استطع هضمها او تقبلها لان اثناء فترة نشاة الكنيسه كان لا بد ان تنتشر الكرازة بالشفاهة فطبيعى ان يكون هناك لاهوت رسولى وتعليم رسولى 
ممتاز.. تعالى نتناقش ..
1. انت لم تستطع هضمها لكوننا بعيدين بنسبة كبيرة عن التقليد الرسولي منذ وُلدنا تقريبا ويتلخص دور الآباء عند البعض في أن القديم كذا قال قول " كذا " ويكون في الغالب قولا روحيا أو ارشاديا، فهذا تستطيع لدور الآباء والتقليد، فهذا الأمر جميل حقاً ولكن الأجمل هو ان نعيش معهم في كتاباتهم، ونعرف كيف كانوا يفكرون وكيف كانوا يعتبرون الكتاب المقدس والتقليد الرسولي ، وأيضا لكوننا نعيش في مجتمع يغلب عليه الثقافة الإسلامية الموروثة. فانا أعرف سبب عدم الهضم 
2. تقول " كان لا بد ان تنتشر الكرازة بالشفاهة " وانا بدوري أسألك ، لماذا " لابد " ؟ ألم يكن في مقدورهم أن يكتبوا فور صعود المسيح كل شيء ؟ فمثلا ، من المعروف أن البشارة بحسب يوحنا الرسول كُتبت في أواخر القرن الأول، فلماذا لم يكتبها منذ صعوب المسيح ؟ أي لماذا انتظر ما يقرب من الـ 70 عاماً ؟، أتعرف أنه من الراجح جدا عند العلماء ( وحسب ما اتذكر الآباء ) أن إنجيل يوحنا نفسه كان ردا على فئة من الغنوصيين ؟ أي أن القديس يوحنا نفسها كان مدافعاً ويمككني أن أضرب لك أمثلة كثيرة مثل هذا، فمثلا بعض رسائل القديس بولس الرسول كانت لرعاية شعب الكنيسة في مكان ما عندما عرف بوجود مشاكل معينة بينهم فأراد أن يصلحها.. فلماذا لم يكتبوا جميعا بعد صعود الرب يسوع المسيح؟


3. تقول " فطبيعى ان يكون هناك لاهوت رسولى وتعليم رسولى " ولماذا لا يكن هناك كتب رسولية فقط ؟ المشكلة مع الوقت ستزول نتيجة الثقافة الإسلامية المتغلغة في الثقافة المسيحيية الطاهرة، المشكلة لديك هنا : انك تعتبر أن التقليد المنقول بالشفاهة هو " مكمل " للكتاب المقدس، وهذا مبدأ الخطأ ، فالتقليد ليس مكمل للكتاب المقدس ولا الكتاب المقدس مكمل للتقليد بالصورة التي نعرفها ، اي بالصورة التي يكون كل منهما ناقصا، لماذا ؟ لان كل منهما قادر أن يوصل حجر الزاوية " المسيح " للكل الناس ، ويوفر لهم الخلاص ، لان الخلاص - كما قلنا في المقالة السابقة ( رجاء محبة القراءة بدقة ومراجعة الإقتباسات الآبائية الموجودة في نهاية المحاضرة تحديداً ) - هو بالكلمة والكلمة هنا تعني التبشير والبشارة ، والبشارة تكون بالمسيح نفسه، المشكلة اننا نحيا في مجتمع يعبد الحرف دون المعنى ومع ذلك فلا خلاص لهم.
4. مفهوم التقليد مازال لم يتضح لك بعد، التقليد هو " تقليد الرسل " وهو " الشفاهي + الكتابي " ، والتقليد ( الشفاهي + الكتابي ) يشرحان عن شخص واحد فقط هو حجر الزاوية " المسيح له كل المجد "
*(34) فما لم اقتنع به هو مساواة كلام الرسل بنصوص الكتاب المقدس* 
دعني أنقد كلامك وليكن تدريب عملي ،،
تقول " فما لم اقتنع به هومساواة كلام الرسل بنصوص الكتاب المقدس " وأنا بدوري أسألك، وما هى " نصوص الكتاب المقدس " ؟ أليست هى كلام الرسل " مكتوبا " ؟ ، هذا كلام الرسل مكتوبا وذلك كلام الرسل منقولا شفاهاً ، فكله كلام الرسل وكله له سلطة وكله عن المسيح ..
*(35) مثل: لاهوت الرب يسوع المسيح ، الثالوث ، التجسد ، الفداء ، نبوات العهد القديم ، بتولية العذراءة والميلاد العذراوي ، الكتاب المقدس هو القانون المكتوب ، المسيح لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين ، الأقانيم الثلاثة متساوية في الجوهر والأزلية وووو ....إلخ* 
2. تفسيراتهم للكتاب المقدس في الأمور الأساسية هى تقليد بالطبع ( الامور الأساسية بعضه في الإقتباس السابق ).. ولكن هناك كلام يكون آني ، اي في ذلك الوقت مثلا ، فمثلا ، إن كانت العادات والتقاليد " العرفية " في هذا المكان وهذا الزمان تلزم المرأة - مثلا - بغطاء شعرها، فلو قال الأب هذا لها ، فهذا ليس تقليدا ملزما بل مستحب في ذلك الزمن وغير ملزم الآن، هذا مثال قد لا يكون صائب ولكني لا اتذكر غيره الآن ، وربما يكون لي عودة هنا.
3. تعالى لنفكر ، انا مثلا وجدلااااا ، رسول ، وانت إنسان غير مؤمن ، هل انا كرسول ، عندما اذهب إليك لأبشرك مثلا ، هل سأقول لك الأمور الأساسية ( التي ذكرتها في الإقتباس السابق ) أم سأفسر لك الكتاب المقدس ؟ ولو أمنت أنت ، هل ستؤمن بكتاب أم ببشارة ؟ بل والأكثر من ذلك سأسألك ،هل الذين ماتوا بدون أي سفر من الـ 27 الموجودين في العهد القديم ولكن الرسل قد بشروهم او تلاميذهم وقبلوا الإيمان، هل هؤلاء لم يكونوا مؤمنين ؟ لنسهل السؤال ، مر العهد الجديد بفترة كان فيها يتم كتابته أي منذ تقريبا 40 - 100 ميلاديا تقريبااااااااا، هل لو مات أحد الأشخاص في عام 70 مثلا ، ولم يكن معه إلا انجيل متى مثلا أو رسالة من بولس الرسول، هل يكون مؤمنا ام غيرمؤمن لأنه لم يؤمن بالـ 27 سفر ؟ الفكرة كلها تكمن في سلطة الرسل أنفسهم ، فهم المصدر عن المسيح ..
*(36) لو تكلمنا عن بشارة مرقس الرسول كمثال فى مصر هل تقول ان التقليد المستلم عنه يختلف عما سطره فى انجيل مرقس ؟؟* 
بالطبع لا : لان أنجيل مرقس نفسه هو جزء من التقليد فكيف يختلف عنه ؟ 
التقليد هو : المكتوب ( العهد الجديد ) المنقول شفاهة ( التسليم ) ..= 170
*(37) سؤال: ضمن الكنائس التقليدية ألا يُعتبر التعليم الآبائي أيضاً ضمن التقليد؟* 
التعليم الابائى الصحيح هو امتداد طبيعى للتقليد الرسولى وليس ابتداع 
*(38) وخصوصاً في محاربة بدع وهرطقات لم تكن على زمن الرسل* 
التقليد الرسولى هو المقياس اللى بيقاس عليه استقامة وارثوذكسية فكر من عدمه
فمثلا اريوس ادعى ان الابن مخلوقا وليس من جنس الاب 
رفضنا لافكار اريوس لانها بتتعارض مع التقليد الرسولى اللى اكد على ازلية الكلمة ومساوته للاب فى الجوهر
فكتابات اثناسيوس ضد الاريوسيين ماهى الا شرح للتقليد المسلم الرسولى = 190
*(39) كيف لها اهمية قصوى و فى نفس الوقت لم تصل كلها ؟*
ليس كل كتبه الاباء المسيحين فى القرون الاولى وصلت لنا فاوريجانوس العملاق مثلا كتب مئات المجلدات حتى ان قيل عنه انه ما كتبه لا يقدر العقل البشرى ان يستوعبه 
ما يقصد بيه فى كتابات الاباء انهم حافظوا على القالب الرسولى لشرح العقيدة كونهم اقرب الى عصر الرسل فكتاباتهم تمثل اهمية كبيرة من ناحية انها كتابات قريبة العهد من تعاليم الرسل انفسهم 
ولكن مش مشترط ان يصل الينا كل كلمة كتبوها الاهم ان الذى وصل لنا نقدر ان نعرف من خلاله فكر الاباء وشروحاتهم عن الايمان المسيحى الرسولى = 194
لها اهمية قصوى أي : الموجود له اهميه قصوى
ليس كل ما كتبوه وصلنا : أي ليس كل الذي له اهميه قصوى اكتشفناه
فالعام : الأهمية القصوى
الخاص : الإكتشاف..
*(40) أقصد انه لو كانت الاهمية بهذه القصوى لكان من المفترض المحافظة عليها لتصلنا كلها *
*فهل هذا صحيح ؟ و هل من توضيح ؟* 
مبدأ خاطيء، لان الكمال المطلق لا يتحقق أبداً، كله مهمة ولم تصلنا كلها لأن هناك عوامل بشرية ،، مع العلم اني هنا اتكلم عن " اقوال الآباء وأعمالهم " وليس عن " التقليد " وارجو التفريق ..= 197

*يُتبع ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 فبراير 2012)

*أنتهاء حتى صفحة 28*

*(41) بس مش فاهمه ازاى اتسلمت الكنايس التقليد ؟* 
يعنى مثلا لما بولس راح روما علم الناس هناك ان المسيح هو حكمة الله وقوة الله الذى ارسله الاب فى شبه جسد الخطية وادان الخطية فيه وقام فى اليوم الثالث وصعد للسماوات دا تقليد رسولى مسلم و نظام الليتورجية دا تقليد رسولى مسلم
فحتى لو بولس مكتبش رسايله كنا هنؤمن بالمسيح وهنؤمن برسالته من خلال التقليد اللى تسلمته الكنيسة من الرسل 
هذا التعليم علم بيه بولس مثلا كنيسة روما 
ما علم بيه بولس الكنيسة اللى بشر فيها يعتبر تقليد رسولى فليس كل ما كتبه بولس هو فقط اللى ليه سلطان فى التعليم لكن حتى ما علموه للكنايس له نفس الدرجة فى الاهمية فى التعليم 
وهكذا باقى الرسل مرقس ويوحنا ومتى وبطرس والكل حينما كان يذهب يكرز بالمسيح كان بيكرز اولا ببشارة الانجيل ويعلم المؤمنين هناك كل اسس الايمان
كل هذة التقاليد التى علم بيها الرسل كنائسهم هى اساس الايمان الرسولى 
الكنائس تسلمت التقليد عن طريق البشارة نفسها والتلمذة والرسامة للأساقفة والقسس والشمامسة والمتابعة الدورية لهم ..
*(42) هل معناه ان كل رسول عمل رسايل كتير ووزعها على الكنايس كل كنيسه نسخه ؟* 
لا معناها ان كل رسول للمسيح حينما ذهب لبلد علم هناك باسم المسيح ولما امنوا بالمسيح سلم لهم كل ما تسلموه من المسيح
فالتسليم الرسولى من الرسل للكنائس هو دا ما نتكلم عنه 
*(43) ويعنى ايه التقاليد اتسلمت لكنائس لا يمكن التواطئ بينهم ؟؟* 
يعنى بولس بشر فى روما وغلاطية وكورنثوس وفيلبى وكولوسى
ومرقس بشر فى مصر وبطرس بشر فى اروشليم وروما ومتى ذهب لانطاكية ويعقوب كان فى اورشليم ويوحنا فى افسس فكان نطاق الكرازة عالمى
كل كنيسة من دول سمعوا تعليم الرسل وكل كنيسة حفظت ما تسملوه من الرسل
عالمية كرازة الرسل تؤكد ان لا يمكن باى حال من الاحوال يتفقوا فيما بينهم على تلفيق تقاليد فيما بينهم
يعنى حضرتك لو سمعتى خبر فى امريكا ونفس الخبر بيتردد فى مصر وفى العراق وفى اوربا اكيد الخير دا صح لان استحالة كل الشعوب دى تتفق على تاليف شئ فيما بينهم ان لم يكن مصدر الخبر واحد
*(44) هو ايه الفرق بين التقليد والكتاب المقدس ؟؟* 
من حيث الاهميه وهو التقليد دة بيحتوى على ايه يعنى غير معرفه طقوس الكنيسه للقداسات
الا قلت عليه اللتورجيه  
الكتاب هو جزء من التقليد كتبه الرسل 
والتقليد مش فقط بيحوى النظام الليتورجى لكنه بيحوى كل التقاليد اللى تسملناها من الرسل سواء لاهوتية او طقسية او ادبية او اخلاقية 
*(45) وكمان قريت ان تسجيل الانجيل مكنش تجميع كان توثيق *
*يعنى ايه كان توثيق مشفاهمه ؟ هو مش اتجمع من الرسل واتحط بالانجيل ؟*
يعنى لما كتب الرسل بعض ما علموه للكنايس كان لمجرد توثيق بعض التعاليم لكى تحفظ فى الكنيسة وتقرا على الشعب = 202
*(46) وكمان لو حد سالنى ايه التقليد مش ضاع هيبقى الرد ..* 
التقليد هو الإيمان اللي بتؤمني بيه اليوم ، 
هل الله تجسد ؟
هل الله قام بفداء الإنسان ؟
هل المسيح هو الله ؟
هل الله ثلاثة أقانيم ؟
هل ....إلخ
دا اسمه التقليد ، اللي هو الإيمانيات ..= 216
*(47) ان الرسل سلموا التقليد للكنايس الرسوليه فاصبح لدينا الاف المخوطات* 
استاذة ، هل تقصدي التقليد المكتوب ؟
لو تقصدي المكتوب ، فهذا موضوع تاني هانتكلم فيه بعدين لما نخش شوية في الحاجات الجامدة ..
لكن لو تقصدي التقليد الشفهي فمافيش علاقة ، التقليد كان شفهي وظل شفهي الى يومنا هذا ، وتم كتابة بعض منه ...
*(48) الا تثبت انه صعب الضياع ؟؟* 
دا التقليد المكتوب مش المنقول فاهةً ..
*(49) من حيث الاهميه وهو التقليد دة بيحتوى على ايه يعنى غير معرفه طقوس الكنيسه للقداسات* 
الطقوس دي جزء من التلقيد الشفهي ، ولكن التقليد الشفهي كله هو الإيمان كله اللي بتؤمني بيه ..
*(50) وكمان قريت ان تسجيل الانجيل مكنش تجميع كان توثيق* 
اه كان توثيق ، يعني اية ؟
يعني مثلا ، انا قلت لك اني اسم مولكا وان مولكا دا في منتدى الكنيسة واني مثلا مهندس واني بحب الدفاعيات ، دا اسمه اية ؟
دا اسمه تسليم ، يعني بسلمك معلومات عن شخص معين ( مع الفارق طبعا ) ، لكن دلوقتي لما جيت اموت، قلت لك انا هاكتب الكلام دا اللي انا قلته ليكي بالبق هاكتبه دلوقتي بإيدي ، فكل حاجة قلتها ليكي اصبحت موثقة ، يعني ليها مكان مكتوبة فيه ..
فالكتاب المقدس جاء توثيق لإيمان موجود بالفعل ...
*(51) يعنى ايه كان توثيق مشفاهمه ؟ هو مش اتجمع من الرسل واتحط بالانجيل ؟* 
بصي، اديكي مثال ابسط ،،
انا مثلا مؤلف ترانيم ( مثلا ) وانتي ملحنة ، فأنا ممكن اجي اول مرة واقول لك الكلام اللي انا ألفته باللحن ، زي لحن تين شوري ، جميل ؟
طيب دا انتي حفظتيه مني انا بالبق ، طيب لو حبيت اكتبه ليكي كتابة عشان تحفظيه بعد لما اموت ؟
اقوم جايب ورقة وقلم وكاتبه ليكي بإيدي عشان تحفظيه وتقرأيه على اولادك وهكذا ، دا اسمه توثيق ، يعني كتابة أمر ما لتأكيده ..= 216
*(52) تانى سؤال هو التقاليد اللى احنا اخدناها من الرسل دى اللى هى الطقوس الكنسية وكدا ولا ايه بالظبط وهى موجودة فى كتب ايه ؟؟* 
التقليد دا ، هو الطقوس + الإيمان المسلم + المعلومات عن يسوع المسيح ..
ومكتوب جزء منه في كتب زي الدسقولية ...= 217
*(53) هل هدا يعني ان التقليد معصوم والى* 
التقليد هو الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسيين ، وبالتالي فهو معصوم لأنه له نفس القدسية للكتاب المقدس لان مصدرهما واحد والكلام عن شخص واحد ...
*(54) الى اي حد يمكن ان نعتمد على التىقليد هل الى حد الاعتماد على الكتاب المقدس* 
هذا يفسر ذاك وذاك يفسر هذا ..
*(55) فهل هو معصوم خالي من الاخطاء ولا يمكن ان يناقض الانجيل او يمكن ان يتسرب فيه بعض الاخطاء ويتعرض لتحريف* 
لا ...
*(56) ما هي شروط لمعرفه ادا كان التقليد صحيح او خاطى يعني مثل هناك شروط تحدد قانونيه الاسفار المقدسه* 
يا عزيزي ، التقليد ليس تفسيرا ، التقليد إيمان ،،
ما هو ايمانك في المسيحيية ؟ ممكن تقول لي ؟ = 223
*(57) تمام ما عنديش مشكله لكن اعذرنى اخى مدى مصداقيه التسليم الشفاهى ايضا لا اهضمها* 
كيف لا تهضمها ولماذا ؟
تعالى نشوف ، 
هل عندما كنت صغيرا ، كانوا يكتبون لك طريقة رشم الصليب ام كانوا يعلمونها لك ؟
هل كنت تقرأ الكتاب المقدس ام كنت تردد ما تسمعه في الكنيسة ومدرس الآحاد من آيات في الكتاب مثل ، الله محبة ، والمحبة لا تسقط أبداً ....إلخ ؟
فيما بعد أنت إحتجت لمرجع ثابت معك وهذا المرجع هو الكاتب المقدس فهو يؤكد على كل ما تعلمته ، الخلاص ، الفداء التجسد ، الثالوث ، بتولية العذراء ، مساواة الأقانيم ووحدتها في الجوهر ....إلخ
فهل تشك في أن ما تلعمته من الكنيسة الواحدة الجامعة الرسولية من تعليم عام ؟ ولماذا ؟
التقليد ليس التفسير ، التفسير هو ناتج التقليد وليس هو كل التقليد ..
*(58) لان كل شخص ينقل الحقيقه باسلوبه فيزيد وينقص منها بحسب مفهومه* 
جميل ، اي حقيقة ؟ اعطني امثلة بالإيجاب وامثلة بالنفي ، بمعنى ان تقول لي ،
الحقائق التي لا يمكن ان يزاد عليها او ينقص منها هى : ....
الحقائق التي يمكن الإضافة عليها والحذف منها هى : ..
لأناقشها معك ..
*(59) وما الذي يضمن لك ايضا ان هذا لم يحدث في الكتاب المقدس ؟*
*وهذه حقيقه معروفه(سيكولوجيه الاشاعه )* 
انت مازلت تفهم يا عزيزي ان التقليد عبارة عن ثقافات وعادات لبشر!
*(60) فلو انك قلت لى حقيقه سافهمها ولكنى ساصيغها وازيد عليها وانقص منها بتعبيراتى ومفاهيمى فيكون مدى مصداقيه التعليم المنقول شفاهة اقل من المكتوب بالكتاب المقدس* 
هذا إن كان يحتمل الزيادة والنقصان اصلا 
مثلا سأعطيك مثالا ،
المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد 
أضف على هذه الحقيقة الثابتة تقليدا في نفس النقطة أي الوهية المسيح الكلمة المتجسد ... أو احذف منها ..
حاول وسأريك الإستحالة ..= 225
*(61) استاذنا العزيز ... يسوع هو اقنوم الكلمة ... اي (كلمة الله) والانجيل هو كلمة الله... فالانجيل ويسوع واحد ولا فرق بينهما. فما تعليقك ؟؟ الانجيل هو لخلاص الجنس البشري ويسوع ايضا جاء لخلاص الجنس البشري واعادته الى صورة اجمل من الصورة الاولى ... الغاية واحدة.* 
عزيزي ، بالطبع كلامك صحيح، ولكن هل انا اتكلم عن " أقنوم الكلمة " ؟ أم أني أتكلم عن " كلمة الله " أي " كلام الله " ؟
انا اقصد يا عزيزي كلام الله وليس " اقنوم الكلمة نفسه " ..
وتعليقك صحيح جدا، لان غاية التقليد ( الكاتب المقدس + التسليم الرسولي ) هو المسيح نفسه - كما قلنا - فهو حجر الزاوية ..= 244
*(62) اذا التقليد الشفهى هو نفس فحوى الكتاب المقدس باللغه التى انتجها الاباء الاولين وباسلوب مبسط للمسيحيين الاوائل ...هل فهمى صحيح ؟* 
لا ، هو إيمان الرسل نفسه منقولا من جيل إلى جيل،، عبارة " باللغة التي أنتجها الآباء الأولين وبإسلوب مبسط " خاطئة، فالتقليد ليس لغة أصلا ، وهذا ما يجعل إستحالة ضياعه ، التقليد إيمان مسلم من جيل إلى جيل ...
*(63) فلماذا لم يكن باقى التقليد وحيا )؟؟؟* 
عزيزي ، ركز في سؤالك،، انت تقول " لماذا لم يكن باقى التقليد وحيا" فما هو هذا الـ " باقي " إذا كان التقليد كله ( المكتوب والمسلم ) وحيا؟!!
*(64) وهذا كنايه عن التقليد الشفهى* 
ومن قال ان التقليد الشفهي ليس وحيا ؟
خلي بالك، انا مش بتكلم عن التفسير، بتكلم عن التقليد اللي هو الإيمان نفسه ( الثالوث ، التجسد ، الفداء ، الخلاص ، فساد الطبيعة وإعادة تطهيرها بدم المسيح .. إلخ ) ، فمن الذي قال ؟
إذا كان بولس الرسول نفسه كما في المقالة ( رجاء محبة قراءة البحث فكل هذا موجودا فيها ) يساوي بين التقليدين تماما بلا اي فرق ؟ والآباء أيضا ؟ واعطيك امثلة كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس على هذا !!
ولكن مثلا بعض الترتيبات فى الكنيسه عوملت على انها ثوابت((( لست اقصد فئه معينه )))) مع انها وضعت لتسهيل الايمان بالطريقه التى تناسب ذلك المكان وتلك البيئه 
 يا عزيزي ، انت هنا تخلط بين التقليد وبين الليتورجيا ، التقليد هو الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسيين ، الليتورجيا هى الطقوس بشكل عام ، فمن تكلم عنها ؟
*(65) فمثلا(( وارجو التصحيح ان كنت مخطئا ))) القداس الالهى والالحان كانت اشهر موسيقى عند المصريين وقت دخول مارمرقس مصروتسهيلا لمعرفه الايمان تم ترتيب الصلوات والكلمات على تلك الالحان ليسهل تلاوتها وممارسه الصلوات على المسيحيين الجدد وهذا لن تجده مثلا فى كنائس الغرب بنفس الالحان ونفس الترتيب* 

بغض النظر عن هذه المسألة من حيث صحتها او عدمها ، فما هذا ؟ أليس هذا هو " الليتورجيا " ؟ ومن تكلم عنها ؟
*(66) هذه خلاصه مافهمته ان التقليد هو كل ما يخص ايماننا المسيحى ككنيسه واحدة جامعه رسوليه من لاهوت المسيح والتجسد والفداء وازليه الابن ووحدة اللاهوت والناسوت ووحدانيه الله والثالوث وووو .....الخ  *
*الإيمان المسيحي الأساسي فعلا ، ..*
*(67) من خلال الكتاب المقدس وكتاابات الاباءالرسل ........هل هذا صحيح ام ان فهمى للامر لم يكن صحيحا ؟* 
صحيح ،،، 
دعني أسألك سؤالين لنفس الغرض 
هل الكتاب المقدس موجود فيه القداس ؟ بالطبع لا..
كيف تؤمن بأنك تأكل جسد الرب ودمه في القداس إذن ؟ = 260

*أنتهى حتى الآن وسنقوم بأضافة أى سؤال يظهر ولكن غدا انا مش هنا ...فأعذرونى لو أتأخرت عليكم*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 فبراير 2012)

متوفر لدينا برشام للأمتحانات 
ومعانا الأسئلة ( بس دى للبيع ) مش مجانى ...خلينا نلم مصاريف دروس الكيمياء للواد ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 فبراير 2012)

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 15 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 11)* ‏*عبود عبده عبود*, ‏*حسين دوكي*+

*عدد (11) زائر من غير تذاكر ؟؟؟*
*أزعل كدة بجد ...*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 فبراير 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 فبراير 2012)

*100 % يا عبود طول عمرك متالق 
*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (24 فبراير 2012)

الله ينور يا عبود 
احلى تقييم


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 فبراير 2012)

*فعلا ممتاز كنت بفكر في الفكرة الجميله دي

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## girgis2 (25 فبراير 2012)

*شكرااا على المجهود الرائع
ربنا يعوض تعبك
*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (25 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يا عبود ...مجهود رائع ....بركة الرب تحل عليك وعلى احباءك


----------



## tamav maria (25 فبراير 2012)

احييك ياعبود علي الملخص الرائع ده
بجد انت شاطر ونشيط


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (25 فبراير 2012)

مجهود جميل عبود
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 فبراير 2012)

*أولاً* : شكراً لكل من قيم ووضع مشاركة هنا - *أنا لم أفعل سوى كوبى وبيست وتلوين ليس أكثر*
*ثانياً* : قمت بوضع رقم الصفحة الى جوار رقم المشاركة هكذا - على سبيل المثال (= 293 تشير الى *رقم المشاركة* ص 29 تشير الى *صفحة* 29 ) *واعذرونى* لأننى لم يسعفنى الوقت لعمل لينك لكل مشاركة ...وتم عمل كل أسئلة المستوى الأول بصيغة وورد أوفيس 2007
وسأتابعها حتى نهاية أسئلة المستوى الأول وسأقوم بأرسالها للباشمهندس مولكا وللدكتور يوحنا لمراجعتها وضمها فى كتاب بمعرفتهم والتصرف فيها 
المشاركة التالية بها الأسئلة والأجوبة عليها حتى أجابة أسئلة صفحة 34 وسنتابع معاً ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 فبراير 2012)

*من 69 - 72*

*(68) ما هو الحصر للتقليد الشفوى فالتقليد المكتوب معروف 27 سفرا *
*فما هو الحصر للتقليد الشفوى فلا نريد ان نصل لنقطه محفوظ فى الصدور مثلا  *
التقليد الشفوى ماهو الا المقياس الذى عليه سيتم فهم التقليد المكتوب 
فالكنيسة تسلمت ان المسيح هو الله الكلمة الذى صار جسدا (دا تقليد رسولى )
ما يتعارض معه مرفوض وتفسير الكتاب بما يتعارض مع المفهوم الرسولى لطبيعة شخص المسيح ايضا مرفوض 
فالتقليد هو المقياس الرسولى لقياس ارثوذكسية الفكر من عدمه 
معرفة وتتبع فكر الكنيسة الجامعة ياتى من تتبع فكر الاباء مستقيمى العقيدة فى كتاباتهم التى عبرت عن فكر الكنيسة كلها من بدايات تكوينها الى يومنا هذا
*ما هو التقليد الشفوي ؟؟*
*هو العقائد الأساسية التي كان يبشر بها الرسل *
1. الثالوث
2. التجسد
3. الفداء
4. فساد طبيعة الإنسان وإعادتها الى مرتبتها الأولى
5. التحرر من الناموس الحرفي
6. بتولية العذراء والميلاد العذراوي.
7. لاهوت المسيح ومساواة الأقانيم
8. الخلاص بدم المسيح ولا مغفرة إلا بدم المسيح
9. ان نحب الكل وحتى أعدائنا
10. ( لما افتكر هاقول لك الباقي عشان تعبان )
السؤال الآن ، هم النقاط دي محصورة فعلا ( لا اقصد عددهم بل الإيمان بهم ) ولا لأ ؟
يعني مثلا ،، مش لما انا وانت كنا اطفال صغيرين كنا بنتعلم كل الحاجات دي في الكنيسة او في مدارس الآحاد ؟
فالتقليد هذا لا يحتاج لحصر لأنه محصور على مدى 21 قرنا من الزمان في التعليم المسلم ، فمن عمر عام واحد الى الموت ( الإنتقال ) الإنسان المسيحي يعرفه تماما. 

* (69) هل يمكن ان نعتبر التلمود تقليدا شفويا تم تدوينه ؟؟  *
التقليد الذى نقصده فى كنيسة العهد القديم هو حفظ معرفة الرب الاله الواحد فى اذهان الاباء الاولين قبل ان يكون لديهم وثائق مكتوبة كالناموس وكتب الانبياء 
معرفتهم بالله وايمانهم بيه تسلل اليهم من خلال التسليم من ادم 
اما التلمود وما يحويه من تقاليد يهودية وتعليقات بعض معلمى اليهود عن الله والتوراة وغيرها ملوش علاقة بالتقليد المسلم من جيل لجيل والمسيح نبذ تقاليد اليهود العقيمة اللى اتمسكوا بيها وتركوا روح الكتاب 
*اعتقد انك تقصد تقول هل نعتبر التلمود كتقليد شفوي يساوي التقليد المسيحي ؟*
فلو كان هذا مقصدك ، فالإجابة القطعية : لا
الشرح : التلمود فعلا تقليد ، وفعلا هو تراث الأمة اليهودية ،، ولكن،، من هو مصدر التلمود ؟ ، نحن في التقليد المسيحي ، مصدره المسيح نفسه الذي تكلم عنه " رسله " لكن في التلمود فقد مر بمراحل عديدة، فمنها ما هو تفسير نصوص في التوراة( وهذا لدينا مثله ولكن ليس هو التقليد بحد ذاته بل هو في إطار التقليد أ] لم يخرج عنها ومن آباء ) ، ومنها ما هو ثقافات وقوانين وتشاريع وترتيبات( وطبعا التقليد الرسولي غير هذا على الإطلاق ) ، ومنه ( اي من التلمود ) ما هو جزء خرافي خاطيء..
فميزة التقليد المسيحي القصوى أن رأسه هو المسيح والمبشر به الرسل ( الذين لهم سلطان في كنيسة الله أن يخبروا عن المسيح )
نقطة فكرتني بيها ،،، ويمكن تعجب أخي الحبيب عبود ،، مسألة " التواتر " ، من شروطها عند المسلمين ، ان يكون في إجتماع من عدد غفير جدا يستحيل تواطؤهم، وهذا محقق هنا بنسبة كبيرة ، لأن العدد الموجود على الأقل 82 رسول ، جالوا وصالوا في جل العالم، ، وهؤلاء الرسل لهم تلاميذ مباشرين مثل القديس بوليكاربوس فهو تلميذ مباشر للقيدس يوحنا ( الإنجيلي ، اي كاتب الإنجيل ) فعلى اقل تقدير لو قلنا ان لكل رسول تلميذ واحد لظهر لنا 164، رجل، هذا بدون إضافة الأساقفة والقسوس والشمامسة الذين كان يرسمهم ( أي يخصصهم ) الرسول عند التبشير ، فلو قلنا أنه يوجد أسقف واحد وقس واحد وشماس واحد في كل مكان بشر به هؤلاء الرسل لأصبح لدينا 328، *ومن هنا جاء إنتشار المسيحي في فترة قصيرة جداً في كل العالم ( تذكروا هذه النقطة عندما نناقش مسألة تحريف الكتاب المقدس والنقد النصي والوحي الحرفي وهذه الأشياء ) ، فهذا العدد المهول عبارة عن " فلتر " لأي تعليم غريب يدخل من اي مكان من اي كنيسة في العالم ، فسيُعرف فورا لأنه صار مميزا بالغرابة عن باقي الأماكن ، ومن هنا جاء دور المجامع..*
لهذا اقول لك ان التقليد لا يمكن ان يحرف *= 293 ص 30*
* (70) فى العهد القديم بعض الاسفار التى تم التنويه عنها مثل سفر ياشر وسفر اخبار الملوك (وهو ليس اخبار الايام الاول او الثانى ) *
*وغيره من الاسفارالتى اخبرتنا الكثيرعن المعتقدات والفرائض اليهوديه*
*اليس هذا تقليدا...ايمكن ان ياخذ مكانه الوحى ؟؟  *

فى كنيسة العهد القديم الكلام دا ميهمناش لان دى سجلات تاريخية بتتحدث عن اخبار اسرائيل
اما ايمانا فى كنيسة العهد الجديد ايمانا كله منصب على شخص المسيح وكل شئ يتعلق بيه 
جميل ، سؤال جميل، ولكنك نسيت نقطة هامة،،،،

لما نقول ان التقليد الرسولي في مرتبةو الوحي المقدس في الكتاب المقدس ؟ لماذا ؟ ليس لأن به بعض المعتقدات او الفرائض ، لا ، بل لأنه مصدره " رسولي " أي من الرسل ،، الرسل كتبوا الكتاب المقدس الذي يتكلم عن المسيح ، الرسل بشروا بالتقليد المقدس الذي يتكلم عن المسيح ، أفنأخذ هذه ونترك تلك ؟
نقطة التقديس او الوحي ، اول لما تيجي في ذهنك ، على طول تروح للـ " مصدر " ، فهنا المصدر رسولي*..**= 293 ص 30*
*(71) لو انى لم التفت الى التقليد الشفوى واكتفيت بالكتاب المقدس وتفسيراته كمصدر اوحد لرساله الفداء والخلاص هل ينقص ايمانى ؟؟*
لا مينقص طبعا وسبق وقولنا ان ايمانا بالمسيح ملوش علاقة بنصوص وحروف 
كلها بتؤدى لمعرفتنا بالمسيح وايمانا بيه فهى وسيلة لمعرفة المسيح والايمان بيه كمخلص وليس غاية لحفظه وترديده وتقديس حروفه *= 284 ص 29*
إيمانك لن ينقص، ولكن لن يكون بالكتاب المقدس، اي انك ستخالف الكتاب المقدس نفسه الذي يساوي بين التقليد الرسولي وكلامه!!! ( كما ذكرنا في المقالة )...

مسألة عدم إيمانك بأي جزء لن ينقص إيمانك ( إن كنت مستقيم العقيدة بالطبع ) ففي حياة الرسل هناك أشخاص عاشواو ماتوا على الإيمان بسفر واحد مثلا أو إثنين او ثلاثة ..إلخ ، لان كان العهد الجديد مازال مكتوباً ، الكاتب المقدس ليس هدف الخلاص ، الكتاب المقدس هو وسيلة للخلاص ، والخلاص بالمسيح حجر الزاوية نفسه، فكما قال أخي الدكتور يوحنا :
(( انت مش هتدخل السما لانك امنت بانجيل يوحنا ولكنك هتتدخل السما لانك امنت بالشخص الذى كتب عنه يوحنا ))  
لذلك في الحالتين لن ينقص إيمانك ولكن سيعارض في بعض الأشياء ما تؤمن به فعلا ( اي الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول بالإيمان بهما *) ..**ص 30*

*(72) سؤالي يمكن ان نعبر صلوات الليتورجية جزء من التقليد الشفهي وحيا مقدسا لانه يتكلم علي المسيح في كل شي منذ الولادة حتي القيامه  *

يمكنك إعتبار عقيدة الليتورجيا تقليدا مقدسا ، اي العقيدة الموجودة في الليتورجيا ،، فمثلا ،، في القداس الإلهي نقول :
*يا الله العظيم الأبدي الذي *
*جبل الإنسان على **غير*
*فساد* *والموت الذي* 
*دخل إلى العالم بحسد *
*إبليس هدمته بالظهور*
*المحيي الذي لإبنك*
*الوحيد الجنس** ربنا *
*وإلهنا **ومخلصنا يسوع*
*المسيح** وملأت الأرض *
*من **السلام الذي من *
*السموات** هذا الذي*
*أجناد الملائكة يمجدونك *
*به قائلين: المجد لله في *
*الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام*
*وفي الناس المسرة.  *
فهنا التقليد ليس هو مجموعة الحروف هذه ، بل العقيدة الموجودة في داخله، اي بماذا تؤمن هنا 
فهنا لو لاحظت ستجد أن العقيدة التي تؤمن بها ان الله جبل الإنسان على غير فساد ، وان الموت دخل للعالم بحسد إبليس وان المسيح هو من هدم هذا الموت ، وان المسيح هو الإبن الوحيد الجنس ( مونوجنيس ) وان المسيح هو مخلصنا ، وان المسيح هو الهنا ، وانه نشر السلام الذي من السماوات في قلوب المسيحيين وغيرهم...إلخ، هذه عبارة بسيطة من القداس الإلهي
فهى في حروفها ليست تقليد ( لان التقليد ليس حروفا ) ولكن في ايمانها تقليدا *..**- 294 ص 30*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 فبراير 2012)

*من 73 - 86*

*(73) هل تقصد تفسيرات الاباء في الامور الخاصه بلاهوت المسيح وهكذا وحيا مقدسا ؟  *
يعنى ايه وحى مقدس؟؟؟؟؟؟
دى من باقى مخلفات المسلمين فى عقول المسيحين
ان الوحى يعنى " كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم " 
هذة الكلمات التى كتبها متى هى الوحى وكفى به وحيا 
افضل تعبير لوصف الوحى من المفهوم المسيحى " انه فكر الله "
فهل لما صاغ اباء نيقية قانون الايمان الا نعتبر كلماته انها تعبير عن فكر
" الروح القدس " العامل فى الكنيسة 
الم يقل الكتاب نفسه ان المسيح سيرسل الروح ليسكن بداخلنا ويذكرنا ويعلمنا 
الم يوحى الروح للتلاميذ ان يوافقوا على رائ بولس بعدم ضرورة تهويد الامم وختانهم قبل قبول المسيح فهل هذا له علاقة باسفار العهد الجديد؟؟؟ 
لا تقصروا وحى واعلانات الله لنا نحن المسيحين فى حيز انه وحى اكتب هذا ولا تكتب هذا 
عمل الروح فى الكنيسة لن ينقطع الى نهاية الزمن *= 298 ص 30*
* (74) في الإيمانيات العقيدية** - **يعني نلخصها في : بماذا تؤمن ؟  *
هذا يجعلنا نقسم كلام الاباء الي جزء منه وحيا الخاص بتفسير الكتالب المقدس
والجزء الاخر تعاليم ابائي وهذا ممكن يقودنا الي مشاكل كثيره *= 299 ص 30*
من قال هذا الكلام ؟
انا قلت ان تفسير الآباء وحي ؟ يا حبيبي رجاء اقتباس كلامي او الرد على كلامي وليس على كلام لم اقله !
الوحي هو " التقليد الرسولي المقدس " ، تفاسير الآباء هى تفعيل لهذا " التقليد الرسولي المقدس " في تفسير التقليد المكتوب وفقا للإطار العام للتقليد ، اي بعدم مخالفتها له ( التفسير الآبائي ربما يكون له موضوعا خاص )..
انا ماقلتش ان تفسير الآباء وحي ، فلا تناقش شيء لم اقله*...**= 300 ص 30*

*(75) اقصد ان الوحي هو كلمات الانجيل  *
فى فرق بين كلمات وبين كلام
وهضطر اسفا انى الجأ للاسلاميات لتوضيح الفكرة 
المسلمين مؤمنين بان القران هو كلمة الله وغير مخلوق وهو كلمات الله الفعلية 
بمعنى كل حرف موجود ازليا .......ودا كفر ان يتصف اى كيان مهما كان بانه ازلى سوى الكيان الالهى
لكن فكر المسيح ان الوحى هو كلمة الله وليس كلمات الله 
بمعنى 
الله اله ازلى فوقانى لا يرتبط بالزمان واللغة هى تطورات زمنية نتيجة تخاطب البشر 
هذة اللغة الزمنية استخدمها الله ليعلن فكره من خلالها
اللغة المستعلن من خلالها فكر الله هى كلمة الله 
لكن كلمات الوحى دى كلماتنا احنا كبشر فالله لم يخلق لغات 
الوحى فى الفكر المسيحى اعلان عن فكر الله مستخدم من يختارهم ويستخدم لغات البشر
بتقول ان الوحى هو كلام الانجيل 
وتعديل بسيط ان كلام الانجيل وحى
بمعنى ان ما اعلنه لنا الله فى الانجيل هو فكر الله 
لكن اعلانات الله لنا دا لا ينتهى ومازال روح الله يعمل وسط كنيسة يوحى لها ما يريد ان يعلنه
*(76) معني كلامك ان كل تعليم مجمع او ابائي يعتبر فكر الله ( وحي ) ؟  *
معنى كلامى ان كل ما يتفق مع فكر الله يدخل تحت نطاق انه امتداد طبيعى للوحى الالهى المستعلن لنا *= 303 ص 31*
* (77) يعني تفاسير الاباء تعتبر من التقليد الشفوي الرسولي ؟  *
من مصادر وليس من التقليد نفسه ، اي ضمن الإطار...

* (78) معني كلامك ان كل تعليم مجمع او ابائي يعتبر فكر الله ( وحي ) ؟  *
من قال هذا ؟
هناك فرق بين الإنقياد للروح وبين الإيحاء نفسه..
*(79) قلت في الايمانيات العقيدية* *ولا تقصد بيها حاجة تاني  *
اقصد التعميم ، يعني اللي انت قلته + حاجات تاني ، لخصتها في عبارة " الإيمانيات العقيدية 
سؤالي لك : بماذا تؤمن ؟
*(80) اكيد طبعا اقصد في وقت الصلاة  *
تمام ، متفقين،، لكن انا بتكلم عن تغطية الرأس خارج التقليد ( اي خارج الصلاة والتنبؤ ) = *305 ص 31*
*(81) كلام الاباء والتفسيرات هل تعتبر وحي اي فكر الله في نفس المنزله  *
كلام الاباء يخدم التقليد الرسولى ويوضحه بشرط ان لا يبتدع شئ ولم اقرأ مرة فى حياتى ان احدا قال ان كلمات الاباء تسمى وحيا
لان اول صفات الوحى الالهى سلطته المطلقة وعصمته العقائدية والمسيحية لا تؤمن بالعصمة العقائدية سوى لسلطة الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم الرسل *= 307 ص 31*
*(82) اذن كل كتابات الاباء وتفسيراتهم انقياد بالروح وليس وحي  *
بالطبع الآباء غير الرسل..
*(83) من ناحية التقليد* *ان التقليد ( الشفوي والمكتوب ) وحي الهي هل هذا قصد سؤالك  *
لا ، اقصد بماذا تؤمن كمسيحي ؟ بتؤمن مثلا بنبوة نبي الإسلام ؟ ولا بتؤمن بإيه ؟ قول ايمانك *= 309 ص 31*
* (84) اذن كل كتابات الاباء وتفسيراتهم انقياد بالروح وليس وحي  *
لا كلام مش دقيق
لان فى حتى اباء ومستقيمى العقيدة وفى اجزاء من كلامهم بيترفض 
استقامة عقيدة اب من الاباء وان كلامه متفق مع الفكر الكتابى والرسولى لا يعنى ان كل ما يكتبه يكون له سلطان مطلق ولا يجب نقده بل ورفضه فى بعض الاحيان
فلو لدينا الان بطريرك كنيسة كل تعليمه مستقيم ومتفق مع فكر الكتاب والاباء الرسل لا يعنى ان كل كلماته تقبل ولا تنقض 
ممكن يغلط وممكن يقدم رائ غلط لكن مش فى العقيدة لانه لو غلط فى العقيدة هيخرج من استقامته العقائدية وبالتالى هيفقد صفة الابوة كمعلم *= 314 ص 32*

*(85) هل يمكن ان نقول ان التقليد السليم الشفوي هو :*
*1- تعليم الرب نفسه الذي وصل عن طريق **التقليد.* 
*2- التقليد الرسولي الذي هو تعليم الآباء الرسل وقد وصل إلينا عن طريق التسليم **جيل يسلم** جيلاً. *
*3- التقليد الكنسي، الذي قررته مجامع الكنيسة المقدسة في قوانينها ونظمها أو ما وصل إلينا عن طريق الآباء الكبار معلمي البيعة أو أبطال الإيمان.  *
سأكتب الكلام نفسه مع تعديل بسيط جداااااا
*يمكن ان نقول ان التقليد السليم الشفوي هو :*
1- تعليم الرب نفسه الذي وصل عن طريق *التقليد الرسولي.* 
2- التقليد الرسولي الذي هو تعليم الآباء الرسل وقد وصل إلينا عن طريق التسليم *جيل يسلم جيلاً عن طريق الآباء. *
ومن ضمن رقم ( 2 ) التقليد الكنسي، الذي قررته مجامع الكنيسة المقدسة في قوانينها إيمانها ونظمها أو ما وصل إلينا عن طريق الآباء الكبار معلمي البيعة أو أبطال الإيمان عن الأيمان. 
*= 319 ص 32*

*(85) التقليد الكنسي هو كتب الاباء في مختلف مجالاتها التفاسير والروحية والتاريخية والتعليميه والمجامع والكتب الكنسية مثال الدسقولية  *
هذا التعريف خاطيء تماما، - التقليد الكنسي هو التقليد الرسولي في الكنيسة،
لكن الذي قلته انت خليط بين الأدب المسيحي داخل إطار التقليد ( التفاسير ) ، واما عن المجامع فهى شق قانوني خاص، لا يدخل ضمن التقليد ولا الأدب الكنسي ، بل هو مصدر سلطان خاص لم نتكلم عنه بعد ....
* (86) تقليد عام = يقصد بيه كتب الاباء وتعليمهم وكتب التاريخيه والدسقولية  *
دا ما اسمهوش تقليد عام، دا اسمه ادب مسيحي ( بإستثناء الدسقولية فيها كلام تاني ) ..*= 332 ص 34*


----------



## fouad78 (25 فبراير 2012)

مجهود رائع الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

*عمل و تلخيص رااااائع يا عبود 
شكرا جزيلا  *


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 فبراير 2012)

يسوع يبارك خدمتك يا عبود


وبالنص بقي ماشي
فيها لاخفيها هههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 فبراير 2012)

تحتاج الى قراءة اكثر من مرة معلومات جديدة


----------



## Abdel Messih (25 فبراير 2012)

*مجهود جميل شكرا *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 فبراير 2012)

*من س 87 - حتى س 99*

(87) هل يمكننا أن نقول بأن مصدر " الديانة المسيحية " هو الكتاب المقدس + التقليد الكنسي .. 
*لا يوجد شيء أسمه " الديانة " المسيحيية ..*
*المسيحيية = المسيح ..(#347)ص 35*

(88) هل يمكننا قول بأن مصدر المسيحية هو الكتاب المقدس + التقليد الكنسي ؟ 
*هذا سؤال صحيح ، والإجابة : لا*
مصدر المسيحيية هو المسيح ، فهو حجر الزاوية نفسه ...


(89) طيب .. ما هو موقع العهد القديم من التقليد؟ 
*العهد القديم هو ضمن التقليد المكتوب .. ولكن له معاملة خاصة غير التقليد المكتوب للعهد الجديد .. حيث قد أكمله المسيح له كل المجد ..*

(90) وما هو الأدب المسيحى .. وما موقعه من التقليد الرسولى والآبائى؟ 
*المحاضرة القادمة..*

(91) والجملة الخاصة بالقانونية ... برضه فى المحاضرة القادمة؟ 
*المستوى الثاني ..# 392 ص 40*

(92) من اين وصلت لنا العقائد الايمانية ( الثالوث - الفداء - الكفارة - ...) هل من التقليد الشفهي ام من التقليد المكتوب ؟ 
*كليهما ..*

(93) و من اين فهم الرسل هذه العقائد هل من الرب يسوع اثناء فترة وجودة علي الارض ام من الروح القدس ؟ 
*السؤال خاطيء نسبياً ، ولكن الجواب ، من كليهما ايضا*
*خطأ السؤال في إفتراض ان لو المسيح الذي يشرح فلا وجود للروح القدس ( هكذا يبدو تركيب الجملة )..*

(94) و كيف تعلم بولس الرسول هل من الروح القدس في فترة خلوتة في الصحراء؟ 
*من الروح القدس دائماً وليس فقط في هذه الفترة .. هذا مع التحفظ على لفظ " تعلم " فالصحيح هو " إعلان " ...# 395 ص 40*

(95) اخي مولكا يبدو انك فهمت سؤالي غلط اقصد هل اثناء فترة وجود الرب يسوع علي الارض ام بعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم في يوم الخمسين ؟ 
*كليهما...# 397 ص 40*

(96) تمام طيب اباء الكنيسة المدافعين عن الايمان هل ايضا فهموا هذه التعاليم من الرسل عن طريق التقليد ام ايضا بارشاد من الروح القدس؟ او كليهما ايضا؟ 
*كليهما ، ولكن تأثير الروح القدس هنا يختلف عن هناك ، فهنا يتعامل مع الآباء بالنعمة ، اي بفهم كل شيء وبالتلمذة أيضاً، لكن مع الرسل بالوحي المباشر..#399 ص 40*

(97) طيب مهو برضة تأثير الروح القدس للرسل هو تلمذة أيضاااا فما الفرق؟ 
*لا، انت مافهمتنيش، انا بقول تلمذة " الآباء من الرسل " يعني الآباء تلاميذ الرسل، مش تلاميذ الروح القدس* 

(98) وما هو معنى كلمة (المباشر) عن الوحي للرسل؟ 
*حبيبي، رجاء قراءة كلامي بتركيز ، فأنا اقول ان الوحي المباشر للرسل ...*
*لكن مع الرسل بالوحي المباشر..* 

(99) هل معنى هذا الكلام ان الآباء لديهم وحي غير مباشر في تفسيراتهم للتقليد المكتوب؟ 
*لم اقل هذا حبيبي، ..#410 ص 41*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

*للرفع ........
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 فبراير 2012)

*تم تثبيت موضوع محاضرات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - منتديات الكنيسة العربية*


----------

